# اريد عمل حوض جلفنة على البارد



## طارق عيسى محمد (10 مارس 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء اريد عمل حوض جلفنة على البارد ارجوكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر يا اخوان


----------



## سعيد كروم (10 مارس 2010)

*حوض جلفنه*

اخي العزيز طارق عيسى محمد السلام عليكم رجاء ذكر نوعية الشغل المراد عمل جلفنه له مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## mastar (10 مارس 2010)

استاذي سعيد كروم

اسف علي المداخلة ولكن اريد منك بعض الاستفسارات عن الجلفنة بالزنك ومشكلاتها وعلاجها واشياء اخري متعلقه بها
فارجو منك ان ترسل لي ايميلك حيث ان خدمة الرسائل الخاصة معطله لدي 

وشكرا ل سعة صدرك


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (11 مارس 2010)

السيد المحترم سعيد كروم شكرا جزيلا على الرد 
الشغلات المراد جلفنتها هى اجزاء من الصاج المسحوب على الساخن من سمك 1مم الى 2مم وشكرا جزيلا لك على الرد
اخوك فى الله طارق عيسى محمد


----------



## midofun2 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
يوجد لدينا امكانية عمل الجلفنة على البرد باستخدام مدة الذنجا وهى تحتوى على 96 % زنك ارجو الاتصال بى على رقم 0105263313 للمناقشة


----------



## samysaed (10 فبراير 2011)

يوجد مادة الجلفنة على البارد وهى مادة روفال لجلفنة على البارد وهى مادة عالية الجودة تحتوى على نسبة زنك96% درجة نقاء99.9% مادة تتكون من مركب واحد الذى يعطى الحماية الكاثودية وهو لدى شركة مصر المتحدة للخدمات البترولية وهى شركة متخصصة فى هذا المجال ارجو الاتصال عن اى استفسار على 0186807230 او0127405906


----------



## samysaed (10 فبراير 2011)

*14س امتداد شارع العروبة الشطر العاشر المعادى الجديدة*



طارق عيسى محمد قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء اريد عمل حوض جلفنة على البارد ارجوكم المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر يا اخوان



يوجد لدى شركة مصر المتحدة مادة روفال للجلفنة على البارد وهى تحتوى علة نسبة زنك96%فى سمك الطبقة الجافة ودرجة نقاءة99.9%هى المادة التى تعطى الحماية الكاثودية ارقام التلفون هى0186807230 او0127405906 او0227033656


----------



## aid20002005 (22 مايو 2011)

عندى ورشة سوست مشابك غسيل وعايز أعرف أجلفنها ازاى لأنها بتصدى ووبوظ أرجو الافاده وله الأجر والثواب من عند الله وهذا اميلى لمن يريد الثواب...............................
[email protected]


----------



## magdy2006 (17 فبراير 2013)

ياخوانى لم نريد اعلان عن مواد وخامات الجلفنة فى هذا المشاركة ولكن ارد اخى طارق صاحب الموضوع شرح التصميم الفنى والكهربى ومن ثم الخامات المستخدمة فارجو المشاركة الفعالة


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2017)

جزى الله خير الجزاء كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## سيف علي سيفوطي (24 يناير 2020)

اخوان السلام عليكم عندي سخان كهربائي ومحتاج اعمل جلفنايز للصفائح الحديد للخزان الدخلي للسخان ممكن


----------

